

Hacking In-Game Advertising with Zack Hiwiller - davidtyleryork
http://betab.ly/qnGZOb

======
davidtyleryork
Zack Hiwiller had some awesome insights in this post. Definitely check out his
blog as well at <http://www.hiwiller.com>

